# Live cover of "Push It" (Wayne Static Tribute)



## ZXIIIT (Dec 1, 2014)

For the last song in our set, we did a cover of "Push It" in honor of Wayne, we told no one about it until we started playing, hard to hear/see, but people lit up.


I'm using my ARZ307 tuned to ACGCFAD through JamUp and a Carvin PM15a (split to FOH)


----------



## Smoked Porter (Dec 1, 2014)

Very cool, but not what I was expecting. When I saw the title, I was thinking this...



Should have known better. 

Edit: Wow, it even says "Wayne Static" in the title. I'll be putting my dunce cap on now.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Dec 1, 2014)

Smoked Porter said:


> Very cool, but not what I was expecting. When I saw the title, I was thinking this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm right there with you. .


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 2, 2014)

.....wat?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Dec 2, 2014)

Only two reasons why I thought of the salt n peppa song. 

1. That song is often in my head
2. Not a huge fan of Static X

Cool cover tho!
and someone gave me...neutral rep??


----------



## Smoked Porter (Dec 3, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Only two reasons why I thought of the salt n peppa song.
> 
> 1. That song is often in my head
> 2. Not a huge fan of Static X
> ...



I guess that was me? Thought I was giving positive, didn't know neutral was even an option.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/176193-rep.html

Seems I'm too new at the moment to give it positively or negatively, going off that short thread. Not one of the cool kids yet, I guess.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Dec 3, 2014)

Well here's rep for you then. And some more for Z


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 4, 2014)

Salt N Pepa version coming soon too.


----------

